

Lessons Learned Scaling the Audiogalaxy Search Engine - slackerIII
http://www.spiteful.com/2008/03/07/lessons-learned-scaling-the-audiogalaxy-search-engine/

======
slackerIII
I'm curious if anyone out there is doing the "Silky Smooth Searching" thing I
mention in the article. Does that have a more official name?

(The idea is to use some AJAX magic to post the user's search term to the
server before they actually hit "submit" so that it can be cached when they do
run their search).

